# Beim Start der Seite Musik via Player abspielen



## solomat (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte das ein Track beim öffnen meiner Seite automatisch abgespielt wird. Habe den embed tag genutz um Musik auf meiner Seite einzubinden. Allerdings ist im Moment alles so, das sich der Track in den Player öffnet, aber man noch selber play drücken muss.

1. Wie bekomm ich das hin, das wenn ich auf einen der Links klicke, womit ich dann den Track auswähle der gespielt werden soll, auch gleich anfängt zu spielen?

2. Wie öffnet sich das PopUp, in dem ich den Player eingebunden habe automatisch beim Start der Webseite und spielt automatisch


----------



## del d vibrato (28. Januar 2004)

Hi,
bei mir starten die Tracks auf Deiner Page automatisch. Das liegt eventuell am Player. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es im Windows Player die Einstellung 'Wiedergabe automatisch starten' gibt.

Wenn Du beim Öffnen der Page eine Klangdatei abspielen willst, könntest Du das einfach mit Flash machen. Dann brauchst Du auch keinen extra Player, also alle User haben die selben Voraussetzungen. Allerdings solltest Du dann auch an den 'Sound off' Button denken 

Grüsse
del


----------

